

FCC Releases Net Neutrality Regulations - uptown
http://www.fcc.gov/document/fcc-releases-open-internet-order

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191007](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9191007).

